# physical metallurgy of steels



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (4 مارس 2009)

This document is intended to augment formal lectures on the general topic of the physical
metallurgy of steels, presented within the MSE Department at the Ohio State University.
This document is not intended for publication and is restricted for use in MSE 661
(formerly MSE 651.01).
These notes are based on a variety of texts and published articles and also on the personal
experience of Professors Wagoner and Meyrick. Specific references to sources are made
within the document. However, the material is often in the form of knowledge that has
been accumulated by the work of many people and is "well-known" by experts in the
field. A detailed acknowledgment of the work of each contributor to the field is not
attempted.​


----------



## حسين نصر الدين (13 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله عنى خيرا


----------

